# Where to buy Madagascan cichlids in the uk?



## VoidHunterr (May 22, 2021)

I was just curious does anyone know of a Fish Store that consistently sells Madagascan cichlids in the UK(excluding P. bleekeri and P. polleni)?

Excluding having them imported from France I’m having a really hard time locating them.


----------



## Andy g (Nov 27, 2021)

VoidHunterr said:


> I was just curious does anyone know of a Fish Store that consistently sells Madagascan cichlids in the UK(excluding P. bleekeri and P. polleni)?
> 
> Excluding having them imported from France I’m having a really hard time locating them.


Hi there I am in the UK I just walked into my local Maidenheads and they were in there


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a woman, professor Sonia Guinane in Brighton, Brighton Metro College that has done a lot of research, and written many articles on Malagasy cichlids, who "may" be a great source of info.


----------



## VoidHunterr (May 22, 2021)

Andy g said:


> Hi there I am in the UK I just walked into my local Maidenheads and they were in there


Out of curiosity which Maidenhead was this and what species did you see? My local Maidenhead is having issues getting hold of rare cichlids and hasn’t seen any Madagascan species on its lists in months.


----------



## VoidHunterr (May 22, 2021)

dstuer said:


> There is a woman, professor Sonia Guinane in Brighton, Brighton Metro College that has done a lot of research, and written many articles on Malagasy cichlids, who "may" be a great source of info.


Could you please message me any of her contact info? I think I may have found a Facebook profile that fits the description but I’m not sure.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I do not have her info.
I have not spoken to her personally, I just know her from articles she has published in periodicals like Cichlid News Magazine.
She is on FaceBook is about as close as I can get for you.


----------



## Andy g (Nov 27, 2021)

VoidHunterr said:


> Out of curiosity which Maidenhead was this and what species did you see? My local Maidenhead is having issues getting hold of rare cichlids and hasn’t seen any Madagascan species on its lists in months.


Hi there it was one down south in a place called Basingstoke


----------

